# Nonsuch



## nl836 (Dec 13, 2000)

We looked at a thirty-six foot Nonsuch out of curiosity and found that we liked it very much but we know little about them. We have a 31 Allmand and find it a hard act to follow. Many of the bigger boats (40 to 43) don''t have enough head room, storage space or comfort for a five year commitment to cruising. The captain is six foot six which expains our delima. We would appreciate being contacted by Nonsuch owners for advice and information. NL836


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have done a lot of sailing on Nonsuch 30s and think they are terrific coastal cruisers. They are well-built (I now have a Niagara 35 which has the same designer and builder). Met some people from NYC this summer who are crusing a N36 slowly southward from Newfoundland. They seem entirely plesed with their boat.

Thinks to check carefully:
- boats have balsa-cored hulls and decks. No problems that I have heard about re hulls but deck delamination can be a problem and can be a costly fix if a large area is involved
- too many holes in the lower part of the mast can caused problems with fatigue; boat should be built (or retrofitted with bands around the mast rather than bolts for mast track, block fittings at the like
- you will want an electric halyard winch (possibly sheet winch as well) unless you are into aerobics every time you hoist sail (if you 6''6" and proportionately strong this way not be problem)
- you will find a wide range of equipment and refits with these;many Nonsuch owners seem to lavishly look after their boats; price shoulld reflect this, a more costly boat may be a better bargain in the long run


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nonsuch 36 I owned a beautiful 36 and loved almost every thing about it. ALMOST everything.
I was never able to get the sail to the top of the mast even after installing an improved track. So make sure you test sail the boat YOURSELF. Don't let an expert show you how easy it is. (Also keep in mind that the sail is about double the size of most 36" boat mainsails. Can you handle that?)


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

timkris said:


> Nonsuch 36 I owned a beautiful 36 and loved almost every thing about it. ALMOST everything.
> I was never able to get the sail to the top of the mast even after installing an improved track. So make sure you test sail the boat YOURSELF. Don't let an expert show you how easy it is. (Also keep in mind that the sail is about double the size of most 36" boat mainsails. Can you handle that?)


Also, in terms of interior room a Nunsuch 30 is comparable to a regular 34 or 35 foot sloop and a Nonsuch 36 has as much room below as a normal 40 ft sloop, or so I have heard.


----------



## slevbag (May 28, 2009)

desperately looking for Nonsuch 26 Classic, preferably in south Florida
contact at [email protected]


----------

